# Tree to Call



## JR Custom Calls (Apr 16, 2015)

Some of you may remember back during the winter I harvested a big boxelder burl... there wasn't much eye figure in it, but I did manage to cut a couple pot blanks and duck blanks out. Very very tight eyes, it really just doesn't even begin to show up on the picture like it does out in the sun. 

Here's me cutting the burl (don't hate for the lack of gear... i was posing)-







And here's yet another fine example of my pictures that was just rushed to show the person getting it.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 7


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 16, 2015)

Nice...


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 16, 2015)

Lookin good !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Parks (Apr 16, 2015)

J,
It is most rewarding to move from tree to finished product. And it looks great to boot!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## justallan (Apr 16, 2015)

That call is just too cool!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 17, 2015)

Nice tree pic! And nice call! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Apr 17, 2015)

justallan said:


> That call is just too cool!


Thanks bud. I really enjoy working with boxelder burl... hint hint

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## justallan (Apr 17, 2015)

Everyone that I show your pot call to wants it and I've actually had a couple that don't believe it's even wood, LOL.
I have some pot call blanks cut and sealed for you. It's just a matter of filling a box up.
It may be awhile, I'm going to play Farmer Al for a week or so, weather providing.


----------



## TimR (Apr 17, 2015)

Jonathan, that's just too easy of pickins for a big burl! I mean c'mon, not hanging off the end of a ladder with one hand holding the ladder and the other holding the chainsaw...sheesh, aside from missing some safety glasses...you're pretty well set in that pic!
Sweet little call! The eyes definitely make it.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Apr 17, 2015)

TimR said:


> Jonathan, that's just too easy of pickins for a big burl! I mean c'mon, not hanging off the end of a ladder with one hand holding the ladder and the other holding the chainsaw...sheesh, aside from missing some safety glasses...you're pretty well set in that pic!
> Sweet little call! The eyes definitely make it.


Ha. The funny part is that I had glasses and ear muffs when I was cutting. No just wanted a pic for a size reference, so I stuck it up there so you could see that the 28" bar wouldn't cut all the way through it


----------



## NYWoodturner (Apr 17, 2015)

Nice call Jonathan. I agree - Tree to finished product just takes the sense of accomplishment to a new level.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## fredito (Apr 22, 2015)

Turned out great


----------

